# Shadowcast 18 needs a new motor



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I have found myself in the market for a new motor for my Shadowcast 18. 
I was running a 25 hp evenrude, 80's model.
I know that I've seen a lot of these boats running suzuki.

I would like to go with the lightest most powerful motor I can find. 
Any feedback or preference would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

If you dont mind used, find a late model merc or yamaha 25hp 2 stroke. both are just over 100lbs. yamaha stopped making it in 2010 and not sure when merc stopped making the 2 stroke 25. For new I think suzuki might be the lightest, havent checked. I know most 4 strokes are around 140-150lbs.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I think the 18 is rated up to a 30hp of the new 4 stroke variety. 

Tohatsu 30 weights in at 157
Suzuki 30 is 163
Etec 30 is 150
Yamaha F30 between 214-223 (depend on model)
Mercury 30 is 174 (lightest version)

I would consider the tohatsu especially if you can get Ankona to give you their price since you own one of their skiffs and that's the motor they recommend...


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been researching the 4 strokes.
Is it worth it to save the weight and go with a 2 stroke?
I found a 2004 Yamaha 25, 2 stroke. The weight on this motor is around 100 lbs.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info above!


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

Icroc said:


> I have been researching the 4 strokes.
> Is it worth it to save the weight and go with a 2 stroke?
> I found a 2004 Yamaha 25, 2 stroke. The weight on this motor is around 100 lbs.


I think it is, think of it like your taking a big deep cycle battery and removing it. Quite a bit of weight


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Preston904 said:


> I think it is, think of it like your taking a big deep cycle battery and removing it. Quite a bit of weight


Jump on the 2 stroke better power to rate ratio I have an 05 mercury 25 2 stroke and will take it to my grave


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

For sale s/s 2006 2 stroke Yamaha 25 2 cylinder 2 carbs, 106#, rebuilt and modded $2500.00 it runs great on a Spear 17'6 Glades X Skiff. I have a 40/50 Yamaha to replace the 25 with.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> For sale s/s 2006 2 stroke Yamaha 25 2 cylinder 2 carbs, 106#, rebuilt and modded $2500.00 it runs great on a Spear 17'6 Glades X Skiff. I have a 40/50 Yamaha to replace the 25 with.


I replaced my modded yamaha 30hp with a 50hp and only gained 3 mph. I guess the 30 was running good.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I replaced my modded yamaha 30hp with a 50hp and only gained 3 mph. I guess the 30 was running good.


What did you do with the 30? Hydrotec says they can guarantee 50 hp from the 30 with their stage kit....


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> What did you do with the 30? Hydrotec says they can guarantee 50 hp from the 30 with their stage kit....


I'm sorry to the OP for thread jacking. 
I sold it with the power head damaged and disassembled. Progressive insurance paid out really good for the damage and combined with what it sold for as is totaled $3200. Now I have a 09 Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke with only 65 hrs and it's super clean. I'm selling it very soon even though I hate to. I will never find a used 50hp this nice again, but I need a bigger boat for the family.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

stephenchurch said:


> For sale s/s 2006 2 stroke Yamaha 25 2 cylinder 2 carbs, 106#, rebuilt and modded $2500.00 it runs great on a Spear 17'6 Glades X Skiff. I have a 40/50 Yamaha to replace the 25 with.


Does this motor have a short or long shaft?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Icroc said:


> Does this motor have a short or long shaft?


The 25 and the 40/50 both are short shaft tiller models


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Does the 25 have electric trim and electric start?
What prop is on the 25?


----------

